# TT Quattro vs TTS



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi,

I currently have a TT Quattro S-tronic which I bought in September and am really enjoying, I was chatting to one of the Audi sales guys and he said why not upgrade to a TTS before the new tax system comes in but I've heard a real mixed opinion on whether it's worth the extra money or not. Has anyone on here made the same move and have an opinion to share? I have a test drive in a week or so to see for myself but you can never get a true feel for the car in a couple of hours compared to ownership.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I hoped to never see a question like this..you start another war of who has the better car-penis..!!
Anyway, if you can afford the switch and the maintenance/fuel consumption, you'll have the same car with more cv and different colors or wheels.


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

I hope not. I know people love the car they have and car culture causes some divide but hopefully someone has hands on knowledge of moving from one to the other. I never looked at a TTS when buying mine as I thought it would have been a little too much money but after owning mine and seeing how great it is I'm intrigued as to what the difference is to the next model in the range


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Basically more power, buy a map and you'll save a lot of money with the same effect! But it's hard to accept! It's like Porsche drivers, carrera's are very frustrated because the cayman costs an half and it's far better in many situations! But this example can be justified because are two different cars..TT and TTs are the same thing!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

There is some good information on that subject on the first page of this thread, but it then turns into the sort of war ManuTT describes.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1447537

If you bought new in September, and plan to buy new again, what ever the difference between the two models, it's not enough to suffer the depreciation of a new TT twice in a year.


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I did have a read and saw that after my post but it does go rather off the point and more into a battle but that's passion I guess.

The dealer has done some figures and it stacks up ok to be honest. We were both surprised. At the moment I'm in the temptation phase, im guessing it will be a little faster with more enthusing brakes but t would be great to hear from owners especially people who made that jump to see how they feel about it and reflecting if it was honestly worth it


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the dealer guaranteeing delivery before 1st April, I would have thought it was now cutting it fine to get a build slot that works


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

He isn't guaranteeing anything yet but he did say there was an Ara blue car available that was built with comfort and sound which is what I would order anyway.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like a potential cancelled order. Go for it then if the numbers work can do no harm :wink:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Scratch that Chris rude of me to ask. Ara is a stunning colour wish you well if you decide to go for it


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

It's widely acknowledged that the TTS is the pick of the range in most people's eyes; that's both in terms of price, specification and performance. I had a TT Quattro as a loner whilst my TTS was in the dealer for the day and found it to be a bit gutless when compared to my TTS. It didn't handle as well and I couldn't even hear the exhaust note. Considering the fact that you can get a very good discount on a new TTS (I got £5k off mine when I ordered) and the price gap to a similar spec TT isn't that much, then the TTS a decent enough step up from the lower powered TT to justify the extra cost IMO. You also get a lot of good stuff as standard in the TTS. You can't argue the same for the TTS versus TT RS in mk3 guise, as the gap between those cars is nowhere near as big IMO (having driven a couple of mk3 RS). There's a strong argument of course to still go with the lower powered TT's , as they're all great cars. I'd say drive a TTS back-to-back with the Quattro and make your own decision.


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for your input. I have a test drive next weekend so hopefully I will be able to get enough time to see the differences. I wouldn't be bothered to keep my TT but if the cost to change is as minimal as is being suggested by the dealer, I may take TTS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ignore the glib and frankly pointless penis comments (no pun) if it was about measurement as stated comments like "remap" wouldn't be used. Audi don't put a single extra wire or connector into the car that you don't need, so the fact they have spent considerable effort replacing most of the engine with updated parts should tell you all you need to know on that score.

S is the sweat spot in the range, with its performance looks and options. Take a drive the different between the two is marked and make your mind up. PS Audi price increase is on the way Very soon...


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Ignore the glib and frankly pointless penis comments (no pun) if it was about measurement as stated comments like "remap" wouldn't be used. Audi don't put a single extra wire or connector into the car that you don't need, so the fact they have spent considerable effort replacing most of the engine with updated parts should tell you all you need to know on that score.
> 
> S is the sweat spot in the range, with its performance looks and options. Take a drive the different between the two is marked and make your mind up. PS Audi price increase is on the way Very soon...


I have a 2wd S Line 230 and recently had a drive in a s tronic TTS

It was markedly different to drive,more responsive, grippy and smooth, and I think it was a combination of the mag ride and the uprated engine/gearbox as well as the Quattro that made it so much more entertaining.

Plus on the TTS the drive select mode actually changes the character of the car whereas on the ordinary model doesn't do much to be honest.

I am now sold on the TTS as a quantum shift over the standard model whereas before I was a bit sceptical.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Chris.Tomo said:


> Thanks for your input. I have a test drive next weekend so hopefully I will be able to get enough time to see the differences. I wouldn't be bothered to keep my TT but if the cost to change is as minimal as is being suggested by the dealer, I may take TTS


Good luck with minimal cost to change. Would guess depreciation on a 4 month old TT will shock you.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Chris.Tomo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input. I have a test drive next weekend so hopefully I will be able to get enough time to see the differences. I wouldn't be bothered to keep my TT but if the cost to change is as minimal as is being suggested by the dealer, I may take TTS
> ...


That depends on the discount achieved on the TT.

I achieved close to £9k off my M235i mid May so come Dec I was able to offload the car and be in a break even position ignoring the small deposit I put into the car.


----------



## proteu5 (Apr 24, 2006)

I took delivery of a 1yr old TTS in December. I am not disappointed. The handling and acceleration is on par with the B7 RS4 I traded in for the TTS. :twisted:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I swapped my 18month old diesel tt for a petrol stronic car lost £10,000 gap was £4000 so yes there will be a cost involved also had to put another £2000 down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> I swapped my 18month old diesel tt for a petrol stronic car lost £10,000 gap was £4000 so yes there will be a cost involved also had to put another £2000 down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expensive trim change for £12K


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > I swapped my 18month old diesel tt for a petrol stronic car lost £10,000 gap was £4000 so yes there will be a cost involved also had to put another £2000 down
> ...


AGREED! :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

When I got my TT in September I got just over £8K discount including Audi contributions and they reckon they can discount the TTS the same again so as things stand they reckon they can get me in a TTS for an extra £50 per month more than what I am paying now.

So I'm at the stage of test drive to see if I can find the £50 a months worth of difference, from what I've read from numerous sources it's not much different if you already have a Quattro S-Tronic TT but it's considerable against the FWD manual hence asking the questions on here.

Test drive next weekend should put it to bed either way though


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Chris.Tomo said:


> When I got my TT in September I got just over £8K discount including Audi contributions and they reckon they can discount the TTS the same again so as things stand they reckon they can get me in a TTS for an extra £50 per month more than what I am paying now.
> 
> So I'm at the stage of test drive to see if I can find the £50 a months worth of difference, from what I've read from numerous sources it's not much different if you already have a Quattro S-Tronic TT but it's considerable against the FWD manual hence asking the questions on here.
> 
> Test drive next weekend should put it to bed either way though


Just for bragging rights,it's got to be worth £12.50 per week


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Chris.Tomo said:


> When I got my TT in September I got just over £8K discount including Audi contributions and they reckon they can discount the TTS the same again so as things stand they reckon they can get me in a TTS for an extra £50 per month more than what I am paying now.
> 
> So I'm at the stage of test drive to see if I can find the £50 a months worth of difference, from what I've read from numerous sources it's not much different if you already have a Quattro S-Tronic TT but it's considerable against the FWD manual hence asking the questions on here.
> 
> Test drive next weekend should put it to bed either way though


How do the numbers stack up at the end of your term? If your only additional cost is £50/month it's a no brainer.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

leopard said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > I swapped my 18month old diesel tt for a petrol stronic car lost £10,000 gap was £4000 so yes there will be a cost involved also had to put another £2000 down
> ...


got audi contribution to cover the £4000. I brought the car for £32000 18 months later audi offered £21000 i owed £25000 so just put £2000 on new car so only cost me £2000 out if pocket. And as for "trim change" its a completely different car. Diesel manual is a boring A4 in a sports bra no sound no thrills. Petrol quattro Stronic is a COMPLETELY different car sounds great. Much faster. Handles better. Extras added as standard as its newer model. Folding mirrors, lane assist, armrest ect. So im pretty happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Stanyer said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Stanyer said:
> ...


The correlation between your original statement and your revised statement is ambiguous.So to sum up you didn't personally lose £12k but all said and done you're £2k down on the deal.....I see


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

leopard said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


yea car lost £10000 cost me £2000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

At 10k it's a bargain not to have a base 20t :lol: , give me an Etron or a TTS any day...
(Goes fishing for idiots)


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

It's defo a different car, having driven both (MK2s though) I would say the TTS wins hands down, the sound, the quad exhaust, the brakes, the performance and handling are all better in my opinion. But yea it's all penis comparing... test drive both and see what you prefer. I value acceleration most followed by sound. Others may want fuel economy, cheaper running costs, comfort and all that stuff


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If all you think that a different grill,mirrors,exhaust or even more power and bigger brakes transform a car..I think there is some problem!
The difference is overpriced!
my idea, since I'm not in UK is, you don't have taxes problem with powered cars and a great advantage to pay it on lease so, comparing the difference between TT and TTs, it's obvious it's better to buy a TTs.. but substantially, it's the same car..
But a TT isn't a shame, or better its a shame for look only at the appearance!
Then, depends from how much money is possible to spend, of course it's a private matter..
Last, UK is the biggest market of TT so, if Audi wants to make more money, better offers will go there!
Try to buy a TTrs in Europe and see the prices..thousand of people wish to pay a TTrs (for example) with yours!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> If all you think that a different grill,mirrors,exhaust or even more power and bigger brakes transform a car..I think there is some problem!
> The difference is overpriced!
> my idea, since I'm not in UK is, you don't have taxes problem with powered cars and a great advantage to pay it on lease so, comparing the difference between TT and TTs, it's obvious it's better to buy a TTs.. but substantially, it's the same car..
> But a TT isn't a shame, or better its a shame for look only at the appearance!
> ...


That's fair enough then it boils down to prices/taxes in EU and yes the TTS is more expensive. But on the whole the look and the driving experience is TTRS > TTS > TT. That's the range! Each is better than the other. And yea grill and mirrors and exhaust matter to me - they make the car look cool.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't want to argue because there is no need..I'm simply talking...explain where a TT can be superior in the driving experience...not considering the more power...
same magnetic ride, same frame, same wheels, seats, steering wheel, same everything! so how can be so better? and same quattro...
IF, we talk about the RS, I can say, different engine, total different traction and exhaust...but the frame is always the same, the interior too...so, basically, you can't say the car it's not the same because, seems here a car with a better look is the best choice...


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Fair enough I don't want to argue too. Maybe you are right. I like the look of the TTS though I think it looks more sporty and those details make it feel extra special. You also get a lot of extras as standard in the TTS too which you would need to add onto the standard TT. The TTS has more performance as stock. And it sounds better. I just think if you sit in a TT and then sit in a TTS it feels extra special. When you start up a TTS you just know you are in a performance car. That engine sound out the quads gets you excited to drive! When you start up a TT it's a little underwhelming. That's my view. I'm just providing my opinion for the op really not meaning to argue with you - we can agree to disagree  All TT range are awesome cars.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i think this topic will always be one of much disagreement,so maybe we just all need to just agree to disagree and move on as nothing constructive will come of these kinds of discussions.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok agree to disagree to me..in fact just few replies, less than a hands..
Start up a TTs includes more optional but basically you pay them in the price difference..
So as I said,the look hit more your feel so in your mind the car it's best...a bit expensive placebo effect!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> Ok agree to disagree to me..in fact just few replies, less than a hands..
> Start up a TTs includes more optional but basically you pay them in the price difference..
> So as I said,the look hit more your feel so in your mind the car it's best...a bit expensive placebo effect!


Your still trying to justify why you are right to have only got the TTC, many on here disagree and nothing you say will change that. The TTS is the better car just as the TTRS is better again.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it's up to OP really, and ultimately it's a personal choice - the whole point of the post was to get advice and we done that. I don't even own a TTS anymore, I'm just hanging about here drooling over the new TT RS! :lol: Interested to see how the OP found the TTS test drive though?!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ok agree to disagree to me..in fact just few replies, less than a hands..
> ...


I don't have to justify anything, I see no one here is able to explain substantial differences to make a TTs better than a TT..even considering 90% of the people won't recognize them if not for the quad pipe exahust!
I bought a TT more than a year before the TTs and paid 600€ in less with all the optional you can select on the configurator so think what you want, but you have my same rear headlights, seats, clima, steering wheel, gearbox, frame, airbox, dashboard, glasses, suspensions and, I think, the rest?! Ahah


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ok agree to disagree to me..in fact just few replies, less than a hands..
> ...


This is very true and I've found a chart to prove it !


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Well what more evidence do we need 

If a TTRS plus appears then we can adapt the chart to bestest ever


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

then we'll enter in another big question..how stupid is a person that spend that kind of money for a TT instead of other cars...


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> then we'll enter in another big question..how stupid is a person that spend that kind of money for a TT instead of other cars...


I do believe you keep missing the point of why people buy cars, 1, because they like it and want it AND CAN AFFORD IT, 2, no-one who has NEVER wanted to consider other cars really doesn't care, (I have purchased 22 Audi's in my life including 3 A8s and 6 TTs) and nothing sir you can say would ever convince me different , I may never agree with your opinions but I will agree your right to them but in my experience most are left un-said. You appear to be a person no longer in his youth I would think you may have realised getting into bun fights have never achieved anything. I want and have a TTs I buy one problem solved. You do seem to have too much time on your hands get a hobby live longer.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...




Not so sure about that, if you are comparing a standard TTS to a standard TT Sline I think the suspension is different, the TTS has a specific vdu screen, more speakers, Supersport Heated Seats, Audi Lane Assist, different steering wheel, better trimmed instrument panel etc etc and we haven't even got onto the engine 

Now the TT Sline is a very fine car and if you cant stretch to a TTS then it is a fine option but imo it makes little sense if you then spec it up with the extras you get for free in the TTS.

Ahah..................... wasn't that a rather cheesy Scandinavian 1980's Pop Group :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Similarly I don't have to justify why the TTS is a better car than a TTC specced. Your perhaps on the wrong forum if you think there are better cars out there for your money.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ok I correct, the TTs is the same TT with all the optional ok?!
dear daddydaddow, firstly take it easy, we're all happy if you have bought all the Audi range but I'm sorry if now you can afford only a TTs.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I buy car that I like, I have a GT3 as sport car and not a TTs or RS so I think someone here doesn't have a clear concept about what a sport car is.

we can continue if you want...it's relaxing to write here since I don't have anything to do in my life..


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes ignoring the differing bodykit, lower suspension/spring rates, better brakes and updated internals it's the same car. I get your point that you can save a lot of cash and still have a decent car in the TT and also that a map brings the power much closer to the TTS. I think I'd prefer to keep my warranty though so TTS it is for me 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

bumpers are the same, magnetic ride too, only the brakes are 4 pot against the 1 pot, the only useful improvement..and a map give more power than the TTs.
talk and talk but I don't see these best parts..or at least, justify the price difference..Audi includes some optional as standard but you pay more the car..ah I forgot, the TTs has different colours!! that's the only thing is annoying me!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's time to calm down, it's all a personal choice. If someone thinks it's a better car, to them it's a better car. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Factor in a 20% discount on the TTS and it was a no brainer for me and by the time I specced a TT it was close to the TTS in RRP anyway.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> bumpers are the same, magnetic ride too, only the brakes are 4 pot against the 1 pot, the only useful improvement..and a map give more power than the TTs.
> talk and talk but I don't see these best parts..or at least, justify the price difference..Audi includes some optional as standard but you pay more the car..ah I forgot, the TTs has different colours!! that's the only thing is annoying me!


I think the issue here is that maybe you are based outside the UK and optioning is different but in the UK Magnetic ride alone is a £1,095 option on the standard TT :?

As I said earlier keep the TTC Quattro standard and it makes sense but if you are going to start adding options like mag ride etc imo it makes more sense to go straight to TTS.

And we haven't even got onto the subject of better residuals on the TTS


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

Whether you can save money by only buying a TT rather than a TTS depends entirely on how you spec it. I had a look at the configurator. A TT S Line coupe with S-tronic and quattro plus metallic paint costs £37,330. The optional equipment that is standard on a TTS is as follows:

Super Sports Seats - £450
Leather seats - £695
Heated seats - £325
Extended leather package - £595
Interior elements in anthracite - £250
Interior lighting pack - £270
Dimming rear view mirror - £110
Audi Sound System - £270
Mag ride suspension - £1,095

Total price with options - £41,390. Contrast this with the basic price of a TTS coupe with metallic paint - £40,865. So if you want the options then the TTS is £525 cheaper and also gives you an enhanced body kit, a more powerful engine and a growlier sounding exhaust.

Then you can consider what the cars are worth when you get rid of them. On a 3 year PCP at 10,000 miles per year, Audi are offering a guaranteed final minimum value of £18,242.85 on a TT coupe vs £21,528.90 on a TTS coupe. Using this value as a proxy for the projected value of the car then Audi reckon a TTS is going to be worth £3,286 more than a TT.

All of these prices are before discounts. I didn't find the discount percentages to be significantly different on any of the models.

I initially started looking at a TT roadster but after running the sums on a TTS with the particular spec that I wanted, the TTS was a no-brainer.

I don't know if there are any other differences between a specced up TT and a TTS beyond the engine and body kit but based on the prices it wouldn't be hard to justify a TTS just for the nicer (in my opinion) body kit. The engine is just a bonus.

Obviously prices and tax structures in other countries may change the balance in favour of a TT.

Back to the opening poster's question about directly comparing a TT quattro s-tronic with a TTS, before I collected my TTS, I had a quattro s-tronic s line on loan for a month. Performance-wise, the TTS is noticeably quicker but perhaps not so much that I would want to spend a lot of money to change from one to the other if I had already bought a TT. The exhaust sound has a much deeper growl to it which I prefer.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

aw159130 said:


> Whether you can save money by only buying a TT rather than a TTS depends entirely on how you spec it. I had a look at the configurator. A TT S Line coupe with S-tronic and quattro plus metallic paint costs £37,330. The optional equipment that is standard on a TTS is as follows:
> 
> Super Sports Seats - £450
> Leather seats - £695
> ...


^^^^^^THIS

It really is a no brainer to go TTS unless you keep the TTC Quattro standard which it sounds like ManuTT didn't but in his defence the pricing/option model maybe completely different in his country, not sure where he comes from, I am assuming Poland.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Totally agree, the RS is no different to the 20Tdi, same body, same seats, same wheel, same MR..... :roll: 
30k for a badge is a total bargain.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

As I said before, UK is the best place to put good offers from Audi since mostly are sold there.
I'm French and we're talking between TT and TTs


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ManuTT said:


> ..
> I'm French and we're talking between TT and TTs


"no different to the 20Tdi, same body, same seats, same wheel, same MR....." :roll: 
epic.. same is same...! or are we now saying same isn't the same? :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

As I said above, RS can be considered different, different engine and Quattro that are important on a car to make the difference.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Why bother buying a tt?

A vauxhall nova is exactly the same. It has 4 wheels, seats, an engine and a stereo. It's basically EXACTLY the same.

Money wasting fools :lol:


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> As I said above, RS can be considered different, different engine and Quattro that are important on a car to make the difference.


I agree!

TTRS is cut from a different cloth 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Same quattro... So were back to the beginning, TTS has a different engine as does the RS, but i must admit the red trim on the air vents are a cut above... :lol:

This is like that 5 way roundabout in Mildernhall, where next?.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I think what manu is saying is that you could make a TT a better car than the tts without spending audi prices. Tune exhaust grill mirror ect ect. But each to there own i couldnt care less.  just buy what u want and be happy. Its like being back at school comparing pencil cases. No-one cares

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Stanyer said:


> I think what manu is saying is that you could make a TT a better car than the tts without spending audi prices. Tune exhaust grill mirror ect ect. But each to there own i couldnt care less.  just buy what u want and be happy. Its like being back at school comparing pencil cases. No-one cares
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pencil case envy seems to be rife here! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You get a pencil case with the RS? The 30k up lift just keeps on giving..


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Mine came with some funky designer removable ashtray that i now keep some pens in :lol:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I want a pencil case! :mrgreen:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... SwnHZYc-TP

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TT-RS-Badge-S ... SwQTVV~KGV

You save £29950 and no one can tell :lol:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi-Ashtray-Coin-Holder-8X0-864-575A-/302191920036?hash=item465c0ac3a4:g:v9YAAOSwnHZYc-TP
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Thank you, my pencil case envy is no more and I have £29,950 I never knew I had!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Jannerman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi-Ashtray-Coin-Holder-8X0-864-575A-/302191920036?hash=item465c0ac3a4:g:v9YAAOSwnHZYc-TP
> ...


A few months ago I saw a mk3 with TTS badges but with the standard twin exhausts rather than the wider spaced TTS quads.

Perhaps there is a market for these after all :?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

How old are you? Because some of the things going around on this thread/forum are embarrassing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Someone made an amusing post about TTRS badges for sale to " uprate " a lesser model.

I pointed out that I had actually seen an example of something similar where someone had stuck a TTS badge on an obviously non TTS.

A coherent statement, with correct punctuation, not using "text speak"

What's embarrassing about that ???


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

carrock said:


> Someone made an amusing post about TTRS badges for sale to " uprate " a lesser model.
> 
> I pointed out that I had actually seen an example of something similar where someone had stuck a TTS badge on an obviously non TTS.
> 
> ...


I dont think this was aimed at you but instead at this entire thread,which has gone much the way the previous one comparing the TT and TTS did,its a subject that should just be avoided from now on. :roll:


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the argument is worth having if conducted sensibly

I have a fwd 230 s line and having driven a TTS with no great expectations I was pleasantly surprised how much more dynamic it felt to drive

I think it is indeed the sweet spot in the range esp as the only car in the range with mag ride as standard


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

carrock said:


> I think the argument is worth having if conducted sensibly
> 
> I have a fwd 230 s line and having driven a TTS with no great expectations I was pleasantly surprised how much more dynamic it felt to drive
> 
> I think it is indeed the sweet spot in the range esp as the only car in the range with mag ride as standard


off the record i completely agree with you which i why i bought one :wink:


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

carrock said:


> Someone made an amusing post about TTRS badges for sale to " uprate " a lesser model.
> 
> I pointed out that I had actually seen an example of something similar where someone had stuck a TTS badge on an obviously non TTS.
> 
> ...


wasnt aimed at you mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

carrock said:


> A few months ago I saw a mk3 with TTS badges but with the standard twin exhausts rather than the wider spaced TTS quads.
> Perhaps there is a market for these after all :?


The other week I saw a MK1 with a TTS badge on the rear going round the M25. Not even a 225, but a 180!
Now don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of the MK1 and still own one. But I did give the driver a bit of a Lionel Blair as I passed in my MK2 (TTS Roadster). He wasn't looking my way though....


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The TTs has huge performance for the money, especially with the discounts Some have been getting.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Chris.Tomo said:


> Thanks for the info, I did have a read and saw that after my post but it does go rather off the point and more into a battle but that's passion I guess.
> 
> The dealer has done some figures and it stacks up ok to be honest. We were both surprised. At the moment I'm in the temptation phase, im guessing it will be a little faster with more enthusing brakes but t would be great to hear from owners especially people who made that jump to see how they feel about it and reflecting if it was honestly worth it


I have just made the move, my TT 235 bhp was excellent , don't know why I changed but there we go, the differences are, the TTs puts a certain smile on your face every time you drive it, the difference in performance is stunning and it has a certain buzz if you know what I mean, the road fund is the same but the insurance 20% higher and the fuel consumption is horrendous, would I go back? no way also the attention from admirers (Vegus Yellow) is amazing, not recommended if you amuse loose ladies in lay-bys if you know what I mean, if you can afford it go for it, I have purchased 22 Audi's and I love mine, hope this helps


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Basically more power, buy a map and you'll save a lot of money with the same effect! But it's hard to accept! It's like Porsche drivers, carrera's are very frustrated because the cayman costs an half and it's far better in many situations! But this example can be justified because are two different cars..TT and TTs are the same thing!


In the UK a 235 bhp loaded will cost north of £37k, many TT's PRE REG/Demo fully loaded less than £40k, if you live here it is no contest. My TT 235 traded for the TTS in my eyes no way the same cars.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> Chris.Tomo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your input. I have a test drive next weekend so hopefully I will be able to get enough time to see the differences. I wouldn't be bothered to keep my TT but if the cost to change is as minimal as is being suggested by the dealer, I may take TTS
> ...


Bought mine in December 2016, registered March 2016, cost new £46k, cost me £32k fully loaded also with 20" Y spokes it is stunning so be aware what is available if you don't need brand new, all cars are old after you have bought them.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Very true.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

daddow said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Basically more power, buy a map and you'll save a lot of money with the same effect! But it's hard to accept! It's like Porsche drivers, carrera's are very frustrated because the cayman costs an half and it's far better in many situations! But this example can be justified because are two different cars..TT and TTs are the same thing!
> ...


Good to hear from someone who has owned both rather than those who prefer to bleat on about why they went for chaff rather than wheat


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Cheers Daddow! Good to get the view of someone who took the jump. Test drive is on Sunday so I will see for myself.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a loaded 230 s line fwd which was an ex demo car. It was almost 40k new. I bought it for 25k at 10 months old.

Having driven a TTS it is far more balanced and dynamic, feels a lot quicker on the road despite not having much more torque, and the mag ride is worth having

I am now on the hunt for an ex demo TTS whereas before the test drive I wasn't too sure.

It's human nature to have confirmation bias, whereas people who opted for a 230 Quattro will look for evidence to support that decision, and the same with people who bought a TTS.

Enjoy the test drive, and if you can afford a TTS, buy one.

We are only here once....


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck sourcing one mate, I just couldn't get a test up this way. A dealer a couple of hours away had one in so I arranged a test drive but the next day it was gone! Now the killer wait for a factory order is on!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Carlisle Audi had a TTS demo in so I was available to go for a thrash over Hartside Fell for a coupl of hours

Loved it.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

carrock said:


> Carlisle Audi had a TTS demo in so I was available to go for a thrash over Hartside Fell for a coupl of hours
> 
> Loved it.


Great I hope you love it, demos are such good value, must say it took me 20+ Audi purchases to learn that one, I now put a marker on demos before they are available and WHOW, the deals are so advantageous.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

WHOW,way to go daddio :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I understand after some enquiries the Audi TTS and the Audi TT road/fund will not increase under the new system, Both are equal now and will remain the same at something like if my memory could snap in once in a while £148. I am lead to believe it is the lower cost road funds i.e. Free/£20/£25 that will see percentage wise the biggest change, and so they should but then again the changes could only operate first year only.


----------



## spooky_gnome (Dec 14, 2016)

daddow said:


> I understand after some enquiries the Audi TTS and the Audi TT road/fund will not increase under the new system, Both are equal now and will remain the same at something like if my memory could snap in once in a while £148. I am lead to believe it is the lower cost road funds i.e. Free/£20/£25 that will see percentage wise the biggest change, and so they should but then again the changes could only operate first year only.


Well... not quite. The standard road fund will be £140 per year, however, the bit you are missing is the £310 supplement for cars whose list price is greater than £40k. The TTS Coupe and Roadster are above £40k basic price, so you'll automatically be penalised £310 surcharge on top of the £140 basic price for a period of 5 years. You also have a 'first year' fee (aka showroom tax), so a TTS @ 168g/km CO2 emissions will pay £500 for the first year and £450 for the next four years.

Annoyingly, the rules apply to the manufacturers list price, so any discounts and finance contributions etc that bring the amount below the £40k will not have any affect on the tax. From the gov.uk website... "The first time you tax a vehicle on or after 1 April 2017 with a list price (the published price before any discounts) of more than £40,000, you'll pay the rate based on CO2 emissions."

Sources...
https://www.carwow.co.uk/news/ved-road- ... -0182-2060
https://www.gov.uk/vehicle-tax-rate-tab ... april-2017


----------

